# First dog, first love: Joplin



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Joplin sounds like an amazing dog.... something special about our first heart dogs, no denying that


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

wow.... joplin had an exciting life. how old was he? it's so hard to lose an animal let alone the" heart dog." I feel your pain. 

any picture's of joplin's life excursions?
Debbie & mason


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

What a wonderful story about a truly amazing Golden. 

~Jackie


----------



## Nicole&Zack (Feb 27, 2007)

Thats wonderful....


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

He sure packed a lot into his life - sorry for your loss


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I can see how Joplin could make you a golden person for life. He sounds like he made a big impression on you and everyone he met. Great memories you have of him. Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Joplin's amazing life and memories with us.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Joplin sounded like an amazing dog and I can see why you loved him.


----------



## goldenmomof3 (Feb 15, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear of the loss of Joplin. What an awesome life he had!!!!! You are blessed to have had him as long as you did and he knows what a great life you gave him! He will be waiting for you ....


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a wonderful tribute


----------



## Powderpuff (Dec 30, 2007)

> I negotiated that Joplin could come to work everyday


The thought of you putting Joplin before a better salary has made me smile...he was a lucky dog to have you care so much.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful story, beautiful love between you. how these dogs get into our hears.


----------

